# The best speedcubes! (Quick Reviews)



## JanBong (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi!

In this thread you're going to see quick reviews on the best speed cubes on the market


Sheng En Type FII
 DaYan GuHong
 DaYan LingYun
 Alpha V



*1. DaYan Guhong*

The DaYan GuHong is a very popular cube and many people say this is the best cube in the world. This cube combines a clicky feeling with a superfast turning functionality. This cube is known because of it’s incredible corner cuts. If you lube this cube with Lubix Silicone, you will get the best out of this cube!






*
2. DaYan LingYun*
Secondly, there another DaYan speedcube, called DaYan LingYun. Most people like this cube because of it’s incredible speed. Although it is a incredibly fast cube, it’s not my favorite. It cuts corners line-to-line, but it’s not like the GuHong. This cube also produces a funny noise when turning it. A big downside on this cube is that it pops if you turn it too roughly





*
3. Shen En Type FII*

Another good speed cube is the Type FII. Most of you guys like the GuHong better then this, but I think the FII is better. It’s unbelievable speed and smoothness make this cube turn just like heaven! It’s corner cuts are not that great. This cube feels very bubbly in your hands. The only downside is that the stcikers of this cube fade out, so you probably need to buy new stickers..





*
4. Alpha V*
Then, lastly the Alpha V was a very popular cube, now, most people choose the GuHong, LingYun or another cube. This cube feels very clicky and is noisy. Haiyan has modded it, he sanded down the edges of the pieces, and the cube became amazing. The name of that cube us Haiyan Memory. 






*Ranking!*

If I need to make a ranking of these cubes, it’ll look like this

*
Shen En FII
 Dayan GuHong
 Alpha V
 DaYan LingYun
*
*Let me know what your favorite cube is!*


----------



## ianography (Apr 5, 2011)

I think that maybe you should mention that the LingYun pops.


----------



## JanBong (Apr 5, 2011)

ianography said:


> I think that maybe you should mention that the LingYun pops.


 You're right, forgot to mention, I edited it


----------



## maggot (Apr 5, 2011)

And not to mention that f2 is inferior to the guhong... I would think most would agree....


----------



## ianography (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, rate them on a scale of 1 to 10 based on your opinion, then rate them on a scale of 1 to 10 based on others opinions.


----------



## JanBong (Apr 5, 2011)

maggot said:


> And not to mention that f2 is inferior to the guhong... I would think most would agree....


 Like i said in the thread: I think the FII is better, and I know that most people like the GuHong more..


----------



## Lars (Apr 5, 2011)

You not mention of FII Pops too, it pops beastly


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 5, 2011)

Just out of interests, are you going to update this when new cubes comes out?


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't forget to say that you MUST buy sticker by the Fii.
The stickers fade (or whatever).


----------



## Jostle (Apr 5, 2011)

Lars said:


> You not mention of FII Pops too, it pops beastly


 
Epic mastertroll.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 5, 2011)

F2 wears down over time


----------



## JanBong (Apr 5, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> Just out of interests, are you going to update this when new cubes comes out?


 Probably


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 5, 2011)

lingyun actually cuts corner better than guhong..


----------



## Jostle (Apr 5, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> F2 wears down over time


 
Really? goddammit.


----------



## JanBong (Apr 5, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> lingyun actually cuts corner better than guhong..


 No way.. that's not true, i have the two of them..


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought the Alpha V had a spherical core...the one in the picture does not.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, mine doesn't


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 5, 2011)

JanBong said:


> The name of that cube is Haiyan Memory.









Sorry, can't help it. Always wanted to do this ever since he called it like tha


----------



## maggot (Apr 5, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> F2 wears down over time


 
so do all cubes... especially the guhong. the guhong gets gummy, the original hardware would loosen itself over time.. . 

if i were to rate them, it would be guhong, A5, lingyun, F2. . . but thats my personal opinion.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not sure about the AV.. It feels like I'm going to destroy it, but i just got it so that might be something. Does it lock up less when broken in?


----------



## maggot (Apr 6, 2011)

Jostle said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure about the AV.. It feels like I'm going to destroy it, but i just got it so that might be something. Does it lock up less when broken in?


 
the AV locks up less when you do the memory mod. take the corners and sand the inside edges until they are rounded. this is all.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, i'll try that well, tomorrow, it's 2 am


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You forgot to mention the Haiyan memory cube


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

Update with Zahnchi, LunHui and Alpha CC when they come out.


----------

